#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Нендро Кагью

## Роман К

http://www.buddism.ru/lib/TibetanStu...ndro/index.php

----------

Вова Л. (11.03.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

Спасибо!

Кому интересно - объединил все картинки в одну пдфку: http://yadi.sk/d/tyxpgDN43CAlp

И английская версия в хорошем качестве - http://www.scribd.com/doc/97221321/Kamtsang-Ngondro

----------

Aanzelika (01.06.2014), Владимир Николаевич (21.05.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Английскую версию не дает мне почитать, предлагает стать преимум читателем уплатив взносы...

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Английскую версию не дает мне почитать, предлагает стать преимум читателем уплатив взносы...


Загрузите что-нибудь на скрибд, получите возможно скачивать без ограничений на какое-то время.

----------


## Вова Л.

Держите

----------

Алдын Хадыс (13.03.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.03.2013)

----------


## Вова Л.

Кстати, в тексте, что приведен в первом посте одна страница отсутствует - последняя в прибежище, там 4 безмерных должны быть + Ратнабхадра называется 3-м Шамарпой, что, как я понимаю, не правильно. Это два разных человека.

----------


## Влад Ра

добрый день ! при простирании разные объекты древа прибежища единого целого излучают свет, из известных мне йидамы -красный, будды - золотистый , ламы прозрачно белый , сангха молочно белый , протекторы-чёрный , учение -?
какого цвета учение ? поправьте если что то неверно отметил . спасибо

----------


## Шенпен

> добрый день ! при простирании разные объекты древа прибежища единого целого излучают свет, из известных мне йидамы -красный, будды - золотистый , ламы прозрачно белый , сангха молочно белый , протекторы-чёрный , учение -?
> какого цвета учение ? поправьте если что то неверно отметил . спасибо


Нужно практиковать в соотвествии с передачей.

----------


## Osh

Вот есть хороший русский перевод https://dharmaebooks.org/ngondro-russian/ 
На этом же сайте можно найти и на английском. И есть ещё практики и книги на русском.

_«Dharma Treasure предпринял этот проект в соответствии с пожеланиями Гьялванга Кармапы Огьена Тринле Дордже.»_

----------

Гошка (07.08.2020)

----------


## Влад Ра

> Нужно практиковать в соотвествии с передачей.


что означает передача? передача была следующая пришёл в 2 тысячный зал ,пут учителя словаки показали как делать . на тот момент я понятия не имел о свете и вообщем буддизме. потом на одном из курсов узнал о всякого рода излучении из объектов древа и мне показалось это очень полезным в особенности для фокуса моего внимания.

----------


## Шенпен

> что означает передача? передача была следующая пришёл в 2 тысячный зал ,пут учителя словаки показали как делать . на тот момент я понятия не имел о свете и вообщем буддизме. потом на одном из курсов узнал о всякого рода излучении из объектов древа и мне показалось это очень полезным в особенности для фокуса моего внимания.


Передача означает,что нужно получить подробные устные инструкции у практикующего , полностью завершившего хотя-бы одно Нёндро.Плюс нужно получить лунг у Ламы.Чтобы не случилось такой ситуации ,как у Вас , когда непонятно как и что - в АП перед тем,как начинать Нёндро , делают краткую садхану Прибежища,которую объясняют в центрах.По ходу этой практики становится понятнее ,о чём это вообще ,и подходит-ли Вам. На курсах тоже объясняют практики,и там как раз все эти подробности и можно прояснить.

----------


## Влад Ра

> Передача означает,что нужно получить подробные устные инструкции у практикующего , полностью завершившего хотя-бы одно Нёндро.


лунг у меня есть, уже хорошо. садханы не было и краткое прибежище мне объснял явно не человек прошедший хотябы одно нёндро  . Но, мне это не помешало остановиться . прихожу значит я на форум и спрашиваю...  оказывается много других нюансов.
Тогда такой вопрос после практики алмазного ума и мандалы, что потом? нужно ли спрашивать у ламы о практике на гуру йоги или сразу гуру йогу делать?

----------


## Айрат

> лунг у меня есть, уже хорошо. садханы не было и краткое прибежище мне объснял явно не человек прошедший хотябы одно нёндро  . Но, мне это не помешало остановиться . прихожу значит я на форум и спрашиваю...  оказывается много других нюансов.
> Тогда такой вопрос после практики алмазного ума и мандалы, что потом? нужно ли спрашивать у ламы о практике на гуру йоги или сразу гуру йогу делать?


В традиции Карма Кагью на гуру-йогу в нендро нужно отдельное разрешение и комментарии. Оле Нидал раньше это разрешение давал, а как сейчас, в условиях закрытых границ, дела обстоят, непонятно

----------


## kamtsang

Порядок выполнения практик нёндро в центрах Алмазного Пути не требует специального разрешения от Ламы перед гуру-йогой, как четвёртой части нёндро.
Такое разрешение нужно, чтобы после окончания нёндро приступить к гуру-йоге Восьмого Кармапы.
Однако все части нёндро без исключения делаются только после предварительного получения объяснений на каждую часть перед её выполнением от того, кто, как мининмум, её закончил (111111 повторений).
Ну и без связи с неким центром АП (коих в России, Украине, Казахстане, Киргизии и прочих страниах мира множество :Smilie: ), всё это вообще вряд ли имеет смысл, только если на то не имеется каких-то уж очень специальных форс-мажорных причин...
В конце-концов эти практики - дело времязатратное и усилиезатратное - обычно на каждую из них не в режиме ритрита уходят годы. И даже здравый смысл должен подсказывать, что ради получения объяснений по каждой следующей из них, имеет смысл даже куда-то подъехать, если в Вашем местообитании нет компетентных в этом людей. Возможно стоит получать такие объяснения несколько раз (от разных опытных практикующих в рамках одной системы) в течение выполнения данной практики, чтобы в конце-концов не упустить её сути.
И те кто объясняют практику должны попутно рассказать обо всех к ней требованиях - типа для чего нужно специальное разрешение от Ламы, а для чего нет. Странно выяснять такие вещи на общебуддийских форумах...

Вот так заведено в центрах Алмазного Пути (руководимых Ламой Оле Нидалом). В других местах Вам возможно предложили бы какой-то другой подход...

----------

Alex (24.01.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (24.01.2022), Шенпен (24.01.2022)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> что означает передача? передача была следующая пришёл в 2 тысячный зал ,пут учителя словаки показали как делать . на тот момент я понятия не имел о свете и вообщем буддизме. потом на одном из курсов узнал о всякого рода излучении из объектов древа и мне показалось это очень полезным в особенности для фокуса моего внимания.


В течение практики желательно периодически посещать курсы, чтобы какие-то вопросы и нюансы прояснялись. Вопросы обычно назревают в процессе практики и имеет смысл получать ответы по мере их назревания. Заранее всё прояснить не удастся, потому что это будет слишком теоретично.

----------

kamtsang (24.01.2022), Иван О (24.01.2022)

----------


## Влад Ра

> Странно выяснять такие вещи на общебуддийских форумах...
> 
> Вот так заведено в центрах Алмазного Пути (руководимых Ламой Оле Нидалом). В других местах Вам возможно предложили бы какой-то другой подход...


Не вижу ничего странного в такое время выяснять "такие вещи" на общебуддийских форумах они для того и существуют с подветками буддийских линий . Какими бы закрытыми практики не были , каждый находит свой путь , главное возможность которую предоставляет пространство и мотивация.

----------


## Шенпен

> Не вижу ничего странного в такое время выяснять "такие вещи" на общебуддийских форумах они для того и существуют с подветками буддийских линий . Какими бы закрытыми практики не были , каждый находит свой путь , главное возможность которую предоставляет пространство и мотивация.


Страшного , конечно, ничего нет.Всё таки - COVID- какой-никакой форс-мажор , да и до ближайшего центра не близко.
Но. 
Практикуя в рамках какой -либо традиции , где существует устная передача ,логично было-бы поддерживать связь с Сангхой на личном уровне. И детали практики выяснять у людей, которые точно сами практикуют  , и качества которых Вы лично можете наблюдать и оценить.
Кроме того, в отрыве от "коллектива" можно  , как вариант например, напридумывать себе всякого ,ожидать мнимых результатов, и разочароваться в практике , не достигнув их.

----------

Alex (26.01.2022), kamtsang (26.01.2022), Буддийский (06.10.2022), Цхултрим Тращи (26.01.2022)

----------

